# cryptocorynes- where to find them???



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello! I have recently become very interested in crypts, but I have noticed that no one really sells the more rare ones- everyone has the same five or six varieties. Are there any specialty plant retailers out there, or even just one that has a decent crypt selection that someone here could direct me to? Thanks!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a look at this thread. Some people here that probably offer some of the wacky ones from time to time.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/158373-post-your-rare-pricey-crypts.html


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Gordonrichards can get a few. Posting a wtb for specific crypts is another way to go. 

We're working on cultivating some of these hard to come buy ones on a larger scale. They are being done emergent though because of the speed of growth. It'll be months before we can start parting with them.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Have a look at this thread. Some people here that probably offer some of the wacky ones from time to time.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/158373-post-your-rare-pricey-crypts.html


Thanks for the link- I am already subscribed to it. In fact, those are exactly the sort of crypts that I am looking for. I have seen some of them here in the SNS forum, but I can only find retailers in Europe that carry any of them in stock and shipping from there starts are about $40 USD!!!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> Gordonrichards can get a few. Posting a wtb for specific crypts is another way to go.
> 
> We're working on cultivating some of these hard to come buy ones on a larger scale. They are being done emergent though because of the speed of growth. It'll be months before we can start parting with them.


Thanks for the tip. I have gotten almost all of my current stock from Gordon, and I am very happy with them so far. Sadly, after my next purchase from him in January I will have all of the ones he normally sells. Regarding your cultivation project, that sounds like something I would be interested in as well. I will be getting into building an emersed setup after the new year, and I would be very interested in trading specimens with another collector.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Have a look at this thread. Some people here that probably offer some of the wacky ones from time to time.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/158373-post-your-rare-pricey-crypts.html


Looks like my thread is gaining fame! :hihi:

For rare crypts, I would just pay attention as to who posts pictures of them or who has them in their journals and pm them. Atleast its what I did with my Crypt. Hudoroi


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Looks like my thread is gaining fame! :hihi:
> 
> For rare crypts, I would just pay attention as to who posts pictures of them or who has them in their journals and pm them. Atleast its what I did with my Crypt. Hudoroi


Excellent suggestion, thanks!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

You don't have every crypt in my collection though. :^p

I strive to get as much into the country as possible when getting them through imports. 
I can tell you that out of 9 uncommon/rare species I ordered from Asia a few weeks ago only 4 made it into the country this time around: Beckettii, Blassii, Albida, Tonkinensis

I also got a ton of Lagenandra Thwaitesii in for all the riparium fans.

Regarding my collection:

Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne beckettii/petchii
Cryptocoryne blassi (2 variants)
Cryptocoryne ciliata
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. tonkinesis
Cryptocoryne Keei
Cryptocoryne Ferrugina
Cryptocoryne "Yellow Ring"
Cryptocoryne Striolata
Cryptocoryne elliptica
Cryptocoryne griffithii
Cryptocoryne lingua
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne lutea
Cryptocoryne Mi Oya
Cryptocoryne nurii
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'tropica/bronze'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'florida sunset'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown'
Cryptocoryne willisii
Cryptocoryne pygmaea
lagenandra thwaitesii
Cryptocoryne undulata red
Cryptocoryne usteriana
Cryptocoryne walkeri 
Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne bullosa
Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata
Cryptocoryne cordata var. rosaneruvig
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. crispatula
Cryptocoryne hudoroi
Cryptocoryne ideii
Cryptocoryne nevillii
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'dewitii'

I haven't updated the list, this winter I'll be taking a census to see how many of each species I have. By next spring I should have a few splits available for the forum,

-Gordon


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

gordonrichards said:


> You don't have every crypt in my collection though. :^p
> 
> I strive to get as much into the country as possible when getting them through imports.
> I can tell you that out of 9 uncommon/rare species I ordered from Asia a few weeks ago only 4 made it into the country this time around: Beckettii, Blassii, Albida, Tonkinensis
> ...


What an excellent collection- you don't happen to have any pics, do you? (hint hint) So far I think I have got all of the ones that you currently have for sale, but if you can get any that I do not have then I am extremely interested! And thanks for getting me to try out crypts in the first place!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

The Lagenandra thwaitsii is a neat plant mine is getting huge though, the leaves are really neat with silvery white edges. 

Len


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

The fact is most of the rare Cryps will not grow in the aquarium or under water. Cryp collectors often grow Cryps in pots above water under very controlled situations, and even then they are tricky. Most of the Cryps on Richards list are fairly easy to get and are common cryps for the aquarium or variations of common species. Two or three of Richards Cryps are more rare, and rather difficult to grow underwater, but not impossible. There are several on his list that I thought could not be grown in the aquarium. When I was keeping track of Cryps on the market some years ago, there was a flood of so called Bullosa plants on ebay that were later proved to be something else...can't remember what it was. At the time Cryp collectors were saying the real Bullosa was quite rare and probably not suitable for the aquarium. I don't know if that has changed in recent years or not.

Are you growing all of these submersed Richard? Tonkinensis can be real tough submersed unless your tank is very shallow. Lingua doesn't do that well submersed either.

Any online seller of Florida Aquatic plants should have all the common species. FAN has albida in small numbers by special request. Nevillii and willisi are the same plant. Online FAN dealers are aquariumplants.com azgardens.com, Baileys, and Sweet aquatics. AZ gardens and aquariumplants.com have the largest selection of any American online store. Ordering plants from Asia can be very risky for health and legalities.

All undulata is red or pinkish, but there is a broad leaf and narrow leaf version. The one sold and grown in Florida is broad leaf.
Mi oya is a variant of wendtii, also available from Florida.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Best place to find them:

Borneo!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for your response Robert, I really appreciate the info. I knew that some crypts were not considered suitable for submerged aquarium growth, but finding out which ones seems like a pain. The ones I was pretty sure about are the ones that everyone has: C. ponterdifolia, C. wendtii, C. walkeri, C. willisii, C. parva, etc. Info on the uncommon crypts is pretty hard to come by, so I honestly don't know what conditions to grow them in. I do know that Gordon has both emersed and submersed setups (I have gotten his crypts from both), and that if I want to keep some of the less common crypts I will have to do the same. Is there a resource website around that has current info on keeping some of these crypts? If you could point me in the right direction I would very much appreciate it. Thanks!




Robert H said:


> The fact is most of the rare Cryps will not grow in the aquarium or under water. Cryp collectors often grow Cryps in pots above water under very controlled situations, and even then they are tricky. Most of the Cryps on Richards list are fairly easy to get and are common cryps for the aquarium or variations of common species. Two or three of Richards Cryps are more rare, and rather difficult to grow underwater, but not impossible. There are several on his list that I thought could not be grown in the aquarium. When I was keeping track of Cryps on the market some years ago, there was a flood of so called Bullosa plants on ebay that were later proved to be something else...can't remember what it was. At the time Cryp collectors were saying the real Bullosa was quite rare and probably not suitable for the aquarium. I don't know if that has changed in recent years or not.
> 
> Are you growing all of these submersed Richard? Tonkinensis can be real tough submersed unless your tank is very shallow. Lingua doesn't do that well submersed either.
> 
> ...


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Best place to find them:
> 
> Borneo!


Borneo is a bit of a commute from Florida.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Try this site

http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html

Len


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

ooops, I called Gordon- Richard. Sorry! I was half asleep...


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

lbacha said:


> Try this site
> 
> http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html
> 
> Len


Excellent, thanks for the link!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Robert H said:


> ooops, I called Gordon- Richard. Sorry! I was half asleep...


On the bright side, at least you did not call him Steve or something, and Richards IS his last name... :hihi:


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Scuba *Steve!*


----------

